# Rodbaston



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

Ok> What, Where, Who, Why And When?????
Someone clue me up!!! Please??????


----------



## arkreptiles (Sep 26, 2007)

Reptile Breeders meeting, 16th November 2008, Rodbaston College (just off J12 M6), 10.15 am entry for IHS members, 10.45am entry for non-members


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

Do they sell things there? goods or live stock? How much to get in? Do i need to buy tickets in advance?


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

livestock is sold there, under a £5.00 in i think. tickets at the door


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

tickets on the day, just get in the queue.. should be a good one.


----------



## DolphinPython (Jun 29, 2008)

im gonna try make it


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

Can anyone tell me if there is a supermarket near rodbaston? ie, Asda / Tesco?


----------



## arkreptiles (Sep 26, 2007)

beege_3 said:


> Can anyone tell me if there is a supermarket near rodbaston? ie, Asda / Tesco?


Nearest one is probably along the A5 towards Cannock


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

Thanks you two... (seem to be saying that alot lately  )

Theres a morrisons 6 miles away in Cannock, and a Somerfield about 1 mile away. So hopefully I'll be able to find one of these.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

does anyone know how much admission is for non members?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i think its a fiver mate and 2 quid for members


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

cheers Nige 

I'll see you there!


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

Ok if i am to come i need to talk my hubby into go, if i am to make it, kids already talked into it! Is there an army style shop near by or a gun shop?


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Is there a bus going down there or something cause its a LONG way away from Scotland :bash:.


----------



## Living Rain (Aug 31, 2006)

Just to clarify show details 

Address - 
Rodbaston College
Penkridge,
Staffordshire.
ST19 5PH.

Doors open 10am IHS & Non Members

Admission - 
£2 Adult
£1 Child
£5 Family ( 2 adult 2 chldren)

Link to map for directions
Maps of the world, street map search - powered by Multimap

Steve


----------

